# For Arkansas folks looking for bulk grains, etc...



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

*A store in Mulberry is having a bulk sale. I called today to check the availability of hard red wheat. I've had all my grains shipped in so this will save me about $15 for fifty pounds of wheat. I'm so happy to find a local source for prep items including wheat, beans, buckets, oxygen absorbers and such. Here is the email they sent me. I couldn't get the price list in excel to paste so you will have to email or call them for a price list. I am paying $40.27 for fifty pounds of the Wheat Montana bronze chief and that price beats anything I've found locally by quite a bit. I would love to see these folks have a thriving business and keep these products available in this area for a long time:*


We at Homestyle Mercantile are pleased to offer another Bulk Stock-Up Sale to all of our friendly customers and supporters. The spread sheet below indicates current anticipated prices. We have made arrangements with a new supplier that is featuring Special Promotional Prices on Wheat Montana grains and flours. All Bulk Food items included with this sale in the spread sheet below are marked at least 5% below our normal low Retail Bulk Prices. 

If there are bulk items on the list you would like us to order for you, just email or call the store with your order/questions by August 18. We will expect delivery August 28. We ask that you pick up your ordered items at the store within one week of delivery. 

If at any time you would prefer that we prepare and fill your selection(s) of items in long-term storage pails for you, let us know what you want, and we will prepare a price quote for you. We try to keep a listing of items currently on hand in the 1 and 5-gal pails on our www.homestylemercantile.com website. We can prepare nearly any 'dry' food items for storage in our pails that we offer on our store shelves. Shipping of the 5gal pails or 4-1gal pails, if required, runs approximately $20-$30/ea. 5-gal pail and box. 

We are an authorized distributor for Alpine Aire and Gourmet Reserve storage foods. We can offer you a 10% savings over the advertised Retail Prices of any items at the www.aa-foods.com website, and a 15% savings on the large Storage Units. You pay the shipping cost. We can also arrange to "drop-ship" large orders to your address, and save you any double shipping costs. 


And we have finally located a good supplier of long-term sprouting kits and a wide assortment of seeds. We will be adding these to our website soon. Or call the store for more information.


We also now stock ready-made emergency kits in quality bags, including 24-hour and 72-hour kits, as well as many other necessary preparedness/emergency items. We have nice family-size medical kits and other supplies on hand too, all at unbeatable prices.



After this Sale is over, for those of you who are not within convenient driving distance of our store, we will also be able to drop-ship most bulk food grains/legumes and many other bulk items directly to your address, at the current retail prices for these bulk items. The bulk prices are lower than the normal per pound price of items on our store shelves. This offer will also include our 1gal and 5gal storage pails. You will need to pay the freight and total merchandise cost to us for such drop-shipments. Call our store to place your order and for further information.



We firmly believe that preparing a good food reserve program is your family's best insurance investment. We recommend you begin immediately setting back an adequate amount of goods and then begin a planned rotation/replenishment program. This allows you to get accustomed to using the products and helps determine which particular items you may want to increase or decrease in your supply. You always get your money's worth, because you're purchasing the highest quality foods available at today's prices and eating it during tomorrow's super-inflated prices and shortages. You can never lose out on this investment because you can always eat it all. When short-term or very long-term disaster arrives, you have the peace of knowing you have done everything possible to assure your family a healthy future. 


How much is an adequate amount of food to store?  You need to make peace with your god on this. When Jacob was in Egypt, YHWH told him to store up enough for 7 years of drought. With all we have been told is coming soon to this nation, a one-year supply is a good starting point, but a 4-year supply will be much better insurance. Storing food and planning to overcome tomorrow's crises is not something everyone will do. But then, most folks will not survive in the flesh the things that are soon coming upon the earth. One day soon it will be just as it was in the days of Noah, when YHWH closed the door of the ark, and no adamic man was saved in the flesh except Noah and his family who had made adequate preparation. 



Feel free to forward this email to your friends who may be interested. Let us know if we may assist you with recommendations for setting up your food storage program. We appreciate your support. 

Thanks, 
Aaron & Jodi Hein 
Homestyle Mercantile


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

Bump for the folks who weren't up so late.

.....Alan.


----------



## jnap31 (Sep 16, 2005)

The mennonite store in My county seat of huntsville madison county AR has good prices on bulk grains also. A year ago I was buying brown rice 50lb for $17 then 23$ and the last two times I bought it was up to $40.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Sounds like a road trip! Not that far from us but would be a nice drive. I need a vacation trip anyway! :dance:


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

I had no idea there was a mennonite store in Huntsville. I would love to know the name or where in the area just in case I get up that way any time soon. Road trip indeed!


----------



## MarkNH (Apr 1, 2003)

Where is the Huntsville store?


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

ditto on Huntsville store where is it?


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

I just wanted to update everyone. 

I picked up my order today from Homestyle Mercantile in Mulberry and I am very pleased. The store was nice with everything being well organized and very clean. I spent a few extra bucks even though I was late and they were gracious enough to wait for DH and I. I was cooking lunch when I found the email that my wheat was in so I quickly finished and called them. We loaded up and headed out with just enough time to make it by their closing time but we got behind slow traffic. I wanted to get the wheat in buckets while I have a few days off or I would have waited. Along with the wheat, I ordered oxygen absorbers and picked up a couple more buckets while I was there too.

Anyone in the area should stop by and check them out. They have a good variety of health/natural/bulk items and I quickly gathered another 60-70 dollars of items to try. DH and I couldn't resist the carob coated peanuts, sesame sticks and corn chips with flax. We opened them right away and they did not disappoint. I can't wait to go back when I have more time. They closed at 2:00 today but I forgot to ask if that was every Saturday. 

I can't believe we have a place to buy bulk grains in this area :banana02:.

Edited to add: They said they had picked up some new repeat customers from this post!!!


----------



## MissKitty (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks for the report, OldGrouch and I need to make a run up there this week....


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

MissKitty I hope you and OG are doing well. It's such a nice drive over there and we headed on to the super center in Alma and then DH suggested we go on to Sam's in FS and OMG was I exhauseted when we got home and I still don't have it all put up.

I got DS a lot of lentils and the harvest soup mix atr Homestyle Mercantile. He called last night to say it was very good so next time I'm over there, I'm getting that. If there is anything you want in bulk, don't hesitate to ask. The wheat was not on the web site in bulk but she does offer it.


----------

